# A few pic's of some of my brats :D



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a few pictures of my naughty hooligans 

Can be hard work but they are worth it.

lol @ ozzy in pic 1, He looks like he has no chin hehehe


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

They look so well behaved, I know looks can be deceiving though! 
Wish mine would all sit there for a picture...


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> They look so well behaved, I know looks can be deceiving though!
> Wish mine would all sit there for a picture...


Beleive me..one sec after this pic they was gone lol, Plus they only sat there abit smartish coz i was dangling some rawhides above the phone in every shot lol.

My solid brindle looks skinny as a pin in these pics  maybe its her color?
She is infact one of the fattys out of em all lol.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

She didnt look skinny to me. 
I had a boy the spit of her by Remus Roulette. I like the dark brindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> She didnt look skinny to me.
> I had a boy the spit of her by Remus Roulette. I like the dark brindle.


Champion remus rouette is her dad 

She is a very dominant girl tho, Thats the one thing i donot like about her, Other then that she is so loving and very very knowing, She can open everything lol. Her daughter is just the bloody same


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats funny aint it, I remember you saying you had one by him but I didnt know what one. 
Mine was great with the bigger dogs and his mother but hated my white bitch. He'd rip right into her for no reason at all. Strange because dogs and bitches usually get on. He's in Ireland now doing quite well in the ring.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Thats funny aint it, I remember you saying you had one by him but I didnt know what one.
> Mine was great with the bigger dogs and his mother but hated my white bitch. He'd rip right into her for no reason at all. Strange because dogs and bitches usually get on. He's in Ireland now doing quite well in the ring.


Thats well mad coz my solid don't like my old staffy much for some reason, So i have to keep a very close eye if she is around my old girl ( which ain' often ) I can tell by her body language when she wants to have ago, Her ears go back and her face tightens and she goes stiff as a board and starts circling her.
I never really allow her around my old girl, Only for pictures which is ok or going out for walks together on their leads.

Nice to know your ex rumus is doing great in the ring


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Great pic's!
> 
> lovely dogs


Ty darren


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Thats well mad coz my solid don't like my old staffy much for some reason, So i have to keep a very close eye if she is around my old girl ( which ain' often ) I can tell by her body language when she wants to have ago, Her ears go back and her face tightens and she goes stiff as a board and starts circling her.
> I never really allow her around my old girl, Only for pictures which is ok or going out for walks together on their leads.
> 
> Nice to know your ex rumus is doing great in the ring


That how I tell if theres going to be a row, their body language changes 
Just goes to show how certain characteristics get passed on!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> That how I tell if theres going to be a row, their body language changes
> Just goes to show how certain characteristics get passed on!


It sure does.

iv'e found kalsar bred dogs very beautifull silly sociable dogs, Massive aswell 
If i had to get another il'd deffo go for a kalsar again for their size and nature and looks, Their lovely.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely pictures, look like butter wouldnt melt ,lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL thx collie  They have their moments.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL thx collie  They have their moments.


so do alll dogs,......................and kids,.........................and men come to think of it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Just a few pictures of my naughty hooligans
> 
> Can be hard work but they are worth it.
> 
> lol @ ozzy in pic 1, He looks like he has no chin hehehe


Love them dogs whats that brindle bull terrier ,a boy or a girl???? My kind of dogs ,nice dogs mate!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

nice pics lovely looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> Love them dogs whats that brindle bull terrier ,a boy or a girl???? My kind of dogs ,nice dogs mate!


She's a girl garry  A girl who knows whos boss lol.


nici said:


> nice pics lovely looking dogs


Thx alot nicci


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Just a few pictures of my naughty hooligans
> 
> Can be hard work but they are worth it.
> 
> lol @ ozzy in pic 1, He looks like he has no chin hehehe


Hey Post that one were the your dog got the wig on


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

garryd said:


> Hey Post that one were the your dog got the wig on


oh u mean my twin  lol..o ere goes.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics  you have gorgeous dogs love the hair was she off out on the town lol


----------



## brianbvs (Feb 8, 2008)

Great! I am starting query more about bull terriers, I like their head shape and stocky look + garryd told me about their temper... also I think I am going to post some photos of my mongrel puppies


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> great pics  you have gorgeous dogs love the hair was she off out on the town lol


LOL yep..She pulled herself a handsome bullseye boy hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL yep..She pulled herself a handsome bullseye boy hehehe


good on her lol, wish it was that easy for us humans


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> good on her lol, wish it was that easy for us humans


Oh gawd so do i lol  as i always say..chance would be a fine thing hehehe.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee, all they have to do is shake their tail and their set lol


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, lovely dogs


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Ty all very much for your kind comments


----------



## zelda8701 (Jun 16, 2009)

this is so nuts i came on here tonight to look up if anyone else like me had a bully sired by Remus Roulette because i wanted to see how they were with other dogs cos my 16 month old bully boy by Remus is starting to get very bad with my 4 year old Rottie dog, 
now i see its not just a case of training him out of it seems to be just in his breeding my boys just as you discribe he will lunge at my other boy its not nice he can be intimadating to, i love him to bits i just dont want him ending up hurt they had a scrap tonight and i had a job getting them apart my bully just wont stop coming for my rottie even when his backing off,
i was starting to think i may have to rehome him but i realy dont want to,


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Eolabeo said:


> Just a few pictures of my naughty hooligans
> 
> Can be hard work but they are worth it.
> 
> lol @ ozzy in pic 1, He looks like he has no chin hehehe


i cant see any pics :O


----------



## zelda8701 (Jun 16, 2009)

me either this is an old thread i only just noticed after i posted


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

the OP deleted them herself, so they are no longer here sorry


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

CUTE! What an interesting name.


----------

